# TPMS not working?



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Is your DIS showing any information from that wheel position?

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There's no TPMS sensor in the spare tire. I suspect the car knows it has a spare on and just ignores it.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I would think that that would at least cause your TPMS warning light to.............................light.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> I would think that that would at least cause your TPMS warning light to.............................light.


That is what I thought that is why I asked. Hopefully i will have the wheel back this afternoon so no more issue. i will play around with the pessure a little.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Patman said:


> That is what I thought that is why I asked. Hopefully i will have the wheel back this afternoon so no more issue. i will play around with the pressure a little.



I got 2 answers now: The TPMS finally went on on my way home from picking up my repaired wheel. TPMS is working fine! 2) I have been uncurbed!!!! The wheel looks good! hardly tell anything happened unless you get close up! Best $45 I spent on a screw up of my own!!! Despite all the naysayers, the wheel was repaired well! I know where to go if it ever happens again.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Told ya so......congrats and don't do that anymore.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is been running around in my subconscious all day. I think I know how the car knows you have a spare tire on one wheel. The spares have a much smaller outer diameter than a regular tire, which means this one wheel is spinning quite a bit faster than the other three. The car makes an assumption that a wheel continuously spinning significantly faster than the other three wheels is a different size and therefore not to be trusted for stabilitrak, traction control, and TPMS purposes.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

When I had a flat and put on the spare, the car knew instantly there was no TPMS there and the light was on the whole time. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So much for my thought about the size difference of the spare disabling the TPMS. I know it disables the Stabilitrak and Traction Control systems. Patman, according to page 10-51 of the 2012 Cruze Owner's manual your TPMS system should have had a malfunction alert the entire time your spare tire was on the car. I'd have the TPMS system checked.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You would figure 1 tire would at least set off brake/abs as well. My 03 Marauder had a fit when I had (3) 16 CVPI steelies and (1) 18 pollished aloy(spinning stud issue) in less than 1 full drive cycle.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I should have mentioned to you that when I first put on my snow tires which are on steelies without TPMS it does take about 15-20 miles (or 1/2 hour) of driving before the warning light comes on. After that first delay the light will come on as soon as you start your car.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Vetterin , you put on those steelies yet . Yeah it is getting to be time to get IT ready for that winter Calcium Chloride Slush ..


----------

